# Mason



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Mason was operated on yesterday, for a bloating problem, He did not survive. He passed away this morning at the vet's office..............A very sad day and weekend for Bob.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am vary sorry to hear this bob..... i know how much you love your friend... you can start over..... but you can never replace him... my condolences my friend..


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

lohachata said:


> i am vary sorry to hear this bob..... i know how much you love your friend... you can start over..... but you can never replace him... my condolences my friend..


Triple ditto Bob.

TR


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

am sorry about mason.....my condolences Bob.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Please forgive me for using up bandwidth, but I just have to post some pics of Mason, just one last time.

































































and my favorite








I know you dog lovers will understand how I feel. Mason was only 6 and this came out of nowhere. We didn't have a chance to say goodbye. What we learn from dogs is to love again. There will be another dog in this house after a period of grieving. We've loved all our dogs to pieces, and can't say we loved any one more than another. They all have their own personalities. MASON WAS "CLOWN DOG" and will forever be in my heart. It will be a LONG time before I can think of him and not choke up and cry. As I've said before, "loosing a loved one never hurts less, ....only less often"
RIP MASON


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm truly sorry!  

I know what it's like to loose a pet that is considered part of the family. 

Like you said, "What we learn from dogs is to love again".


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thank you all for the kind remarks. It does help to know that one has friends that feel the pain and know what it is to love a dog so much.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I am sorry to hear that. I lost my girl close to 2 yrs ago and I still get choked up thinking of her 

What was going on with the bloating issue?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

we won't know anything until Tuesday when pathology results come back. Kind of a moot point now, but I'd still like to know what happened. Not at all looking forward to seeing the vet bill.


----------

